# I don't know what to do now



## Heart-broken Girl

Really confused about life now,,,He left and said he want to be alone,,,But it seems that it's not real like what he said, he still online everyday,,,He learned to use the chat tool because of me, but refuses me now,,,sometimes I really hope I can hate him & forget him,,,but can't, I don't know what to do now,,, I care for him because he said tired of this world,,, but I don't want to disturb him as he said want to be alone


----------



## EleGirl

Who is he online with? Is he having an online affair?

If he said he wants you to leave him alone then you really do need to leave him alone right now.

Look at the 180 in my signature block below. This is how you should be acting towards him now. Doing this will allow you to heal.


----------



## Heart-broken Girl

EleGirl said:


> Who is he online with? Is he having an online affair?
> 
> If he said he wants you to leave him alone then you really do need to leave him alone right now.
> 
> Look at the 180 in my signature block below. This is how you should be acting towards him now. Doing this will allow you to heal.


I cannot visit the link,,but thanks you,, and you're right,,Maybe it is only an excuse he wants to hide,,I just too care for him,,he not worth my love


----------



## endlessgrief

EleGirl said:


> Who is he online with? Is he having an online affair?
> 
> If he said he wants you to leave him alone then you really do need to leave him alone right now.
> 
> Look at the 180 in my signature block below. This is how you should be acting towards him now. Doing this will allow you to heal.


That 180 is the best tool to keep your sanity and gain some control over yourself. Do not use the 180 to manipulate, use the 180 to get your sanity back. I started using it days ago, and already things are starting to change and I don't get my feelings hurt. It will make you stronger. It will wake you up by teaching you that you CAN live without the other person. Very empowering.


----------



## Heart-broken Girl

endlessgrief said:


> That 180 is the best tool to keep your sanity and gain some control over yourself. Do not use the 180 to manipulate, use the 180 to get your sanity back. I started using it days ago, and already things are starting to change and I don't get my feelings hurt. It will make you stronger. It will wake you up by teaching you that you CAN live without the other person. Very empowering.


Yeah,,,I thought over everything these days,,,I realized that I should be strong to fight. If being sad all the time, nothing will change. I am the master of my life. Lord will help me if I am sincere I believe......Thank you!!!


----------

